# [APP] Flipboard for Android



## s15274n (Jun 11, 2011)

I am merely posting this on the Rootz Boat because people should not have to go somewhere else to get it. I take no credit for this, just posting what is being spread all over the Internet at the moment. Thanks to those who pulled it from the Galaxy SIII.

Simply download and install like any app. No support provided by me.

DOWNLOAD LINK (thanks NOOB IN N33D
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)][background=transparent]http://sourceforge.n...rd.apk/download[/background][/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background]

ALT LINK: http://goo.gl/FW3l5

Someone please post a mirror soon so my Dropbox does not explode. Thanks.

** Thanks to @le3ky for being the first on twitter to post about Flipboard **


----------



## samsuck (Jul 5, 2011)

thanks


----------



## s15274n (Jun 11, 2011)

samsuck said:


> thanks


Absolutely man.


----------



## moosc (Jun 15, 2011)

Its all ready posted on this sight. http://rootzwiki.com/index.php?/topic/25171-Flipboard-for-Android

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


----------



## s15274n (Jun 11, 2011)

moosc said:


> Its all ready posted on this sight. http://rootzwiki.com...ard-for-Android
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


In the wrong section... hence me not seeing it.


----------



## N00B_IN_N33D (Mar 30, 2012)

Thanks man! 

Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## s15274n (Jun 11, 2011)

N00B_IN_N33D said:


> Thanks man!
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk 2


Good to see you around here man.


----------



## N00B_IN_N33D (Mar 30, 2012)

Good to see you as well. I decided to move from XDA when Br1cK'd and the ICZen crew moved over here. I must say, it's rather nice here... Anyhow I hope everything is good over on your end my man.









Again, thanks for this .apk! Here's a mirror for you via my sourceforge account: [background=transparent]http://sourceforge.net/projects/sgsiiiapps/files/Flipboard.apk/download[/background]


----------

